# 

## Lesotho

Witam, niedługo ruszamy z budową. SSO wybudujemy w kilka miesiecy I co dalej. Nasz budowlaniec doradził nam, żeby budynek w takim stanie przezimował. Nam zależy żeby w tym roku jeszcze coś zrobić. Pytanie czy można zrobić np tynki, instalacje, stolarke ? Czy faktycznie poczekać do przyszłej wiosny ?

----------


## Elfir

SSO wybudujecie pewnie w niecałe dwa miesiące

----------


## Arturo72

> Witam, niedługo ruszamy z budową. SSO wybudujemy w kilka miesiecy I co dalej. Nasz budowlaniec doradził nam, żeby budynek w takim stanie przezimował. Nam zależy żeby w tym roku jeszcze coś zrobić. Pytanie czy można zrobić np tynki, instalacje, stolarke ? Czy faktycznie poczekać do przyszłej wiosny ?


Jeśli macie wszystko dograne to faktycznie 2-3 miechy i macie SSO.
Czyli już możecie szukać okien i drzwi żeby go zamknąć. Po zamknięciu zadbać o wentylację żeby wilgoć szybko wyszła.Z reku łatwiej z grawitacyjna ciężko. 
Instalacje po zamknięciu jak najbardziej do zrobienia,zresztą już wszystko praktycznie można w środku robić.

----------


## arturo13

> Po zamknięciu zadbać o wentylację żeby wilgoć szybko wyszła.Z reku łatwiej z grawitacyjna ciężko. 
> .


Właśnie, jak maksymalnie przyśpieszyć proces "suszenia"?

----------


## Elfir

mechanicznie, wentylatorami.

----------


## surgi22

Przenośny klimatyzator z funkcją osuszania, lub dedykowane osuszacze będą skuteczniejsze.

----------


## LDP05

*Czy budynek musi przezimowac.?*

Są tacy co budują w zimie, mają 2 w 1; zimowanie i budowanie, to oszczędność czasu.  :Smile: 
"Zimowanie" SSO robi się aby wysezonować wszystkie zaprawy, aby to dobrze związało i wyschło. Oczywiście można suszyć i włączać pochłaniacza wilgoci, wiadomo czas to pieniądz. 
Drugi powód to ustabilizowanie się gruntu. Dom w pierwszym roku pracuje, ponieważ podłoże zostało naruszone, zmienił się nacisk, ...naruszono cieki wodne.
Brak "zimowania" objawia się po 2-3 latach, pojawia się pleśń, pęknięcia na tynkach, zacinające się drzwi, odpadające listwy podłogowe.

 Ty budujesz ty decydujesz.

----------


## fotohobby

Zimowanje nie jest konieczne.
Wystarczy dobra wentylacja w trakcie pierwszej zimy i po zamieszkaniu.

Zimowano kiedys, jak do scian, podlog w zaprawac wylawkach h uzywano wiekszej ilosci wody.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Do tymków gipsowych zużywa się więcej wody.
Do gipsowych od 14l do 20 litrów na jeden worek w zależności od producenta tynku.
Dużo.

Wylewki anhydrytowe także potrzebują ogromne ilości wody.

----------


## fotohobby

> Do tymków gipsowych zużywa się więcej wody.
> Do gipsowych od 14l do 20 litrów na jeden worek w zależności od producenta tynku.
> Dużo.
> 
> Wylewki anhydrytowe także potrzebują ogromne ilości wody.


Nie wszyscy muszą mieć tynki gipsowe, czy tym bardziej anhydrytowe wylewki

----------


## kemot_p

Słyszałem opinie, że jeśli dom jest na płycie zimowanie stanu surowego nie jest konieczne, natomiast jeśli dom jest na tradycyjnych ławach to każda ekipa z którą rozmawiałem sugeruje zimowanie które zminimalizuje ryzyko późniejszego pękania tynków.

----------


## fotohobby

A jak zrobisz SSO w kwietniu, to tez musisz zimować, tak jak robiąc SSO  w listopadzie ?

----------


## tkaczor123

> Zimowanje nie jest konieczne.
> Wystarczy dobra wentylacja w trakcie pierwszej zimy i po zamieszkaniu.
> 
> Zimowano kiedys, jak do scian, podlog w zaprawac wylawkach h uzywano wiekszej ilosci wody.


Teraz wszystko można zrobić nawet fundamenty w zimie zatapiając kable grzejne, wiadomo czas to pieniądz. 
Teraz większość budujących buduje na kredyt i nie stać ich na przestoje ( odsetki, karencja kredytu).
Chcą się wprowadzić w rok od wybudowania rożne są sytuacje życiowe.
Ja dla siebie robiłem zgodnie ze sztuką budowlaną i doświadczeniem na dzisiejsze czasy.

----------


## grend

> Zimowanje nie jest konieczne.
> Wystarczy dobra wentylacja w trakcie pierwszej zimy i po zamieszkaniu.
> 
> Zimowano kiedys, jak do scian, podlog w zaprawac wylawkach h uzywano wiekszej ilosci wody.


"Zimowanie" jest po to aby dom się "ułozył" szczególnie na gruntach wysadzinowych - to nie ma nic wspólnego z wilgocią.
Jeżeli dom jest na płycie te "ułożenie" jest znikome.

----------


## tkaczor123

Dokładnie, dom osiada z czasem nie raz widziałem pęknięte tynki przeważnie w domach postawionych w rok.

----------


## kemot_p

> A jak zrobisz SSO w kwietniu, to tez musisz zimować, tak jak robiąc SSO  w listopadzie ?


Ja będę zimował SSO bez znaczenia w którym miesiącu go osiągnę. Ale rozumiem i zgadzam się z przedmówcą, że jak ktoś buduje na kredyt lub płaci za wynajem na taki przestoje jak zimowanie nie może sobie pozwolić.

----------


## pandzik

> "Zimowanie" jest po to aby dom się "ułozył" szczególnie na gruntach wysadzinowych - to nie ma nic wspólnego z wilgocią.
> Jeżeli dom jest na płycie te "ułożenie" jest znikome.


Generalnie to chyba nie można budować na gruntach wysadzinowych...Musisz grunt wymienić albo zastosować np. pale, A osiadać dom może równie dobrze w drugim roku jak i w pierwszym.

----------


## fotohobby

Czyli, jesli ktos ukonczy SSO w polowie listopada, ruszy dalej w polowie marca, to jest w lepszej sytuacji od kogos, kto skńczy SSO w polowie kwietnia i ruszy dalej  w listopadzie, tylko dlatego , ze "przezimował"?

Może piszmy wiec o zalecanej przerwie technologicznej, trwajacej np 6 miesiecy, a nie o "zimowaniu". Bo czekać od kwiernia, do kwietnia, to jednak dość upierdliwe jest

----------


## Robinson74

> Generalnie to chyba nie można budować na gruntach wysadzinowych...Musisz grunt wymienić albo zastosować np. pale, A osiadać dom może równie dobrze w drugim roku jak i w pierwszym.


Dom posadawiasz w gruncie wysadzinowym bez żadnego problemu - spód ławy ma być poniżej poziomu przemarzania. 
Dom postawiony na gruncie o właściwym stopniu lub wskaźniku zagęszczenia nie osiada.

----------


## zorro128

Najważniejszy jest fundament oraz odpowiedni grunt lub jego odpowiednie przygotowanie,jeśli to zagra nie ma konieczności zimowania budynku bo i ryzyko że coś się zadzieje jest znikome...Na gruntach gliniastych lepiej rzeczywiście żeby budynek się "ułożył" a i tak nikt nie zagwarantuje że po kilku latach nic nie popęka.Zresztą na zachowanie budynku wpływ mają nie tylko warunki gruntowe ale także warunki zewnętrzne np. duży ruch samochodowy powodujący drgania.

----------


## Robinson74

> warunki zewnętrzne np. duży ruch samochodowy powodujący drgania.


Ale to już nie dotyczy "zimowania", gdyż drgania mogą powodować problemy przez cały okres eksploatacji, a nie tylko przez okres "zimowania", o którym tutaj mowa.

----------


## zorro128

> Ale to już nie dotyczy "zimowania", gdyż drgania mogą powodować problemy przez cały okres eksploatacji, a nie tylko przez okres "zimowania", o którym tutaj mowa.


Zgadza się,ale jak można się łatwo domyślić są takie przypadki gdzie w domu postawionym w rok coś pęka i wtedy jest winna technologia i szybkość stawiania a często są winne warunki zewnętrzne jw.

----------


## Tinka_93

Witam.
Ja mam trochę inne pytanie.
Czy słyszał ktoś z Was o metodzie wykładania ścian płytami karton-gips ,  zamiast tynków?  Że niby wtedy dom nie potrzebuje czasu na schniecie i nie jest tak obciążony wilgocią jak podczas tynkowania.  Dobre to?  :wink:

----------


## Arturo72

> Witam.
> Ja mam trochę inne pytanie.
> Czy słyszał ktoś z Was o metodzie wykładania ścian płytami karton-gips ,  zamiast tynków?  Że niby wtedy dom nie potrzebuje czasu na schniecie i nie jest tak obciążony wilgocią jak podczas tynkowania.  Dobre to?


Jest to jedna z metod ale pracochłonna a wilgocią przy dobrze wentylowanym domu nie trzeba się przejmować.

----------


## ag2a

> Słyszałem opinie, że jeśli dom jest na płycie zimowanie stanu surowego nie jest konieczne, natomiast jeśli dom jest na tradycyjnych ławach to każda ekipa z którą rozmawiałem sugeruje zimowanie które zminimalizuje ryzyko późniejszego pękania tynków.


To nie tynki pękają tylko sciany

----------


## martingg

Rozmawiałem z jednym z wykonawców co do płyty powiedział że często robią jesienią wtedy trzeba o nią mniej dbać wchodzą z murami na wiosnę latem inwestorzy się już wprowadzają co wy na to ?

----------


## Robinson74

Wprowadzają się do SSZ? 
To na pewno bez przestrzegania czasów technologicznych (szczególnie dla betonu) i bez względu na odpowiednie temperatury i wilgotności.

----------


## martingg

Do zrobionego przy zgranych ekipach

----------


## tkaczor123

Na pewno taniej cię wyjdzie obłożenie płytą KG jak zrobisz to samemu niż standardowe tynkowanie przez firmę(ok 25zł/m2). Jednak co tanie to drogie. Trzeba porównać plusy i minusy, ja wybrałbym standardowy tynk CW .

----------


## agb

> Witam.
> Ja mam trochę inne pytanie.
> Czy słyszał ktoś z Was o metodzie wykładania ścian płytami karton-gips ,  zamiast tynków?  Że niby wtedy dom nie potrzebuje czasu na schniecie i nie jest tak obciążony wilgocią jak podczas tynkowania.  Dobre to?


Kolega Daniellos_ robił i opisywał w swoim dzienniku.

----------


## Arturo72

> Rozmawiałem z jednym z wykonawców co do płyty powiedział że często robią jesienią wtedy trzeba o nią mniej dbać wchodzą z murami na wiosnę latem inwestorzy się już wprowadzają co wy na to ?


Tak właśnie miałem.Płyta na jesieni,SSO w maju i gdyby mi zależało na czasie a nie zależało na kasie po wakacjach lub nawet w wakacje mógłbym się wprowadzać .

----------


## martingg

czyli koncepcja słuszna  :smile:  dobrze wiedzieć

----------


## Doli.

> Rozmawiałem z jednym z wykonawców co do płyty powiedział że często robią jesienią wtedy trzeba o nią mniej dbać wchodzą z murami na wiosnę latem inwestorzy się już wprowadzają co wy na to ?


To musi być turbo zgrana ekipa (najlepiej jednak do wszystkiego), żeby z SSO na wiosnę wprowadzić się latem.

A gdzie okna, instalacje, tynki, wylewki, płytki?

My zaczęliśmy budowę pod koniec sierpnia '17, mury stały w grudniu '17, dach pod koniec stycznia '18. Okna w marcu. Potem rekuperacja, odkurzacz centralny, elektryka udało się zgrać na kwiecień, w maju hydraulika i za chwile weszli tynkarze. W czerwcu ogrzewanie podłogowe, w lipcu wchodzą wylewki. Wylewki mają schnąć z miesiąc, potem kilka tygodni wygrzewania i można myśleć o kaflach. Do tego kotłownia, zawieszenie reku, jakieś malowanie, meble i można mieszkać. Ale lato to to na pewno nie będzie  :wink:

----------


## bajprzeznet

Płyty KG zamiast tynków jeśli są kładzione przez ekipę mają tylko właśnie tę zaletę że to prace praktycznie suche i teoretycznie po obłożeniu ścian, zaciągnięciu i malowaniu można działać dalej. Jak komuś zależy na czasie. Tak samo są dobre przy starych budynkach z krzywymi ścianami - mieszkałem kiedyś w domku w którym kąty proste istniały tylko dzięki zabudowie KG. 

Ale jeśli ma to robić firma - to wybrał bym tynki.
Jeśli samemu - to można się bawić w płyty - wyjdzie taniej, ale efekt też może być różny.

Z tym przezimowaniem budynku - znam sporo osób które zaczynały prace w kwietniu, w wakacje był SSZ, i na jesieni już mieszkały i mieszkają. Ale to wszystko też zależy jak sprawnie uda się kolejne etapy stawiać - bo znajomy np. miał przestój ponad miesiąca czekając na dach, a potem spece od C.O się także opóźnii o 3 tygodnie, co spowodowało przesuniecie wylewek itp - i cała budowa lekko pół roku w plecy.  I Chcąc czy nie, budynek już "zimuje".

Moim zdaniem przy obecnych technologiach nie jest to o tyle konieczne, co wynika z warunków pogodowych - przychodzi zima i jeśli nie zamkniemy pewnego etapu to z następnym nie ruszymy, a wielu rzeczy i tak nie zrobimy od grudnia do marca itp.

----------

